# Ellis Faas



## lara (Sep 3, 2009)

Ellis Faas *L306*





*Ellis Faas - 306*
MAC - Lychee Luxe
MAC - Live and Dye


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 6, 2012)

Creamy Eyes in E116: more photos & review here.


----------

